# I am putting in the milk and sugar, ложить and класть



## levshachmatov

"Я наливаю молока и сахара (в кофе) : I am putting in the milk and sugar (into the coffee)." My concern here is with the verb "наливать". Is there another word that would work better? It seems like because there's sugar involved, there should be something better to say. Maybe "наливаю молока и насыпаю сахара."...?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

You are quite right. наливать молоко , но насыпать (or simpler) класть сахар. If you want one verb, you may say: Я добавлю себе в кофе молока и сахара (adding)


----------



## Q-cumber

levshachmatov said:


> Maybe "наливаю молока и насыпаю сахара."...?



The wording is fine. However, we normally say "Я наливаю молоко и насыпаю сахар_."
At the same time, one might ask: "Тебе налить (подлить, добавить) молока?" or "Тебе насыпать (добавить) сахара?"


----------



## Ptak

"Я *кладу* сахар в чай (в кофе)" is ok too.


----------



## tkekte

Я лью в кофе молоко, и ложу сахар.

(Кто здесь что-то кладет на самом деле? )


----------



## cyanista

> Я лью в кофе молоко, и ложу сахар.



The verb ложить is officially nonexistent, tkekte. You won't find it in any dictionary. The correct standard form is класть. 

Although ложить is not unusual in colloquial speech, you should be aware that many people regard using it as a sign of ignorance.


----------



## Ptak

tkekte said:


> и ложу сахар.


What???
That's very illiterate, I hope you are kidding.



> Кто здесь что-то кладет на самом деле?


Где - здесь?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I am not so sure. *я ложу* is illegitimate if stressed on the first syllable, but is it such when stressed on the second? It is so commonly used these days.


----------



## cyanista

*
КЛАСТЬ*, кладу, кладёт (_неправильно_ *ложить* и *ложить*, ложу и ложу, ложит), _прош_. клал, клала (_неправильно_ клала), клало, клали; _прич._ клавший; _дееприч._ кладя.

*ЛОЖИТЬ*. См.: *КЛАСТЬ.

Словарь трудностей произношения и ударения в современном русском языке.
Автор К. С. Горбачевич.

* The dictionaries are unanimous. Nevertheless, this is a very controversial issue - standard speech clashing with colloquial speech. I don't think we can solve this problem once and for all. We've had a similar fruitless discussion about звонит and звонит.


----------



## Q-cumber

tkekte said:


> Я лью в кофе молоко, и ложу сахар.
> 
> (Кто здесь что-то кладет на самом деле? )



"ложу сахар" is definitely an incorrect construction. The verb *ложить* can be used with prefixes only (вложить, положить, наложить, сложить, изложить, etc.).

*Я кладу* is the only possible variant.


----------



## Rodopea

Q-cumber said:


> The wording is fine. However, we normally say *1.* "Я наливаю молоко и насыпаю сахар_."
> At the same time, one might ask: *2*."Тебе налить (подлить, добавить) молока?" or "Тебе насыпать (добавить) сахара?"


 

Здравствуйте,

Можете объяснить, пожалуйста, почему в первом случае используется В.п, а во втором - Р.п. Думаю, что для Levshachmatov это будет тоже интересно.

По-моему:
1. "молоко" и "сахар" -прямое дополнения. Действие падает возле них  В.п. 
2. "молока" и "сахара" - не знаю. Может быть имеется в виду "часть целого".
_Налить из всего молока, которое у меня есть в чайнике, некоторую часть _
_???_


----------



## Ptak

Setwale_Charm said:


> I am not so sure. *я ложу* is illegitimate if stressed on the first syllable, but is it such when stressed on the second? It is so commonly used these days.


Thank God, it is not soooo commonly used.
Both variants are incorrect.


----------



## Q-cumber

*Rodopea*

I would if I only could.... 

Возможно, мы имеем в виду (но не произносим) "Тебе налить подлить <немного, капельку, сколько-то> молока?  

 ...т.е. какую-то часть абстрактного целого - молока.


----------



## Rodopea

Извините, но я не могу не продолжить, потому что именно этот пример /класть - насыпать сахар/ мне давали в университете в Софии. 
Мне говорили, что в русском языке всегда нужно использовать "точные" глаголы.
В данном случае - _насыпать,_ потому что у сахара такая консистенция. /Соответно - _налить молоко_/. 
Глагол "класть" более общий. 

Какого ваше мнение?

Для сравнения в английском языке очень часто используются общие глаголы, например "put". /В болгарском оба варианта равнозначные/.


----------



## tkekte

cyanista said:


> Although ложить is not unusual in colloquial speech, you should be aware that many people regard using it as a sign of ignorance.


Dogmatism and hierarchism are far more ignorant in my opinion than saying ложу. It's as legitimate as anything else. And it's used more often than кладу by far. So how can you claim that something is "correct" or "incorrect"? Is it a revelation from god? Is it still incorrect even though most people speaking the language use it?

Whatever is spoken at a given moment is correct. If you lived in the the 19th century, some other elitist grammarian would be mouthfrothingly proving to you than when you write without a hard sign at the end of words and without the letter Yat, you are being illiterate. What would be your defense then?

Perhaps you should change your dogmatic worldview, and move on to _descriptive_ linguistics, instead of _proscriptive_?


----------



## Q-cumber

*tkekte*, please don't take it personal. We are here to help the learners to speak good *modern* Russian, aren't we? 
Again, the expression "я ложу" is just not correct and to be avoided by all means. Should one hear it, he would get an impression that the sayer is uneducated and ignorant. 
It's up to you to use the verb this way, but let's not mislead the learners.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rodopea said:


> Извините, но я не могу не продолжить, потому что именно этот пример /класть - насыпать сахар/ мне давали в университете в Софии.
> Мне говорили, что в русском языке всегда нужно использовать "точные" глаголы.
> В данном случае - _насыпать,_ потому что у сахара такая консистенция. /Соответно - _налить молоко_/.
> Глагол "класть" более общий.
> 
> Какого ваше мнение?
> 
> Для сравнения в английском языке очень часто используются общие глаголы, например "put". /В болгарском оба варианта равнозначные/.



Насчёт консистенции - совершенно верно. Глагол класть (или ложить) может использоваться только с более-менее твёрдыми предметами. Жидкости (без упаковки!) класть нельзя. Их можно лить, наливать, переливать, вливать, капать, распылять и т.д.
   Сыпучие вещества (сахар, мука, песок, гравий, какой-нибудь порошок) можно насып*а*ть.  Молоко или мясо нас*ы*пать нельзя, из-за их консистенции.

 В этом смысле переводить с английского надо с оглядкой (внимательно).

Сахар формально класть нельзя.  Но его можно накладывать (ложкой из сахарницы). Если на столе стоит такая сахарница (без ложки), то сахар можно только насып*а*ть.


----------



## Ptak

Q-cumber said:


> Сахар формально класть нельзя.  Но его можно накладывать (ложкой из сахарницы). Если на столе стоит такая сахарница (без ложки), то сахар можно только насып*а*ть.


Сахар формально *класть* можно... если он, например, в кусочках.  Запросто.  Про такой сахар как раз говорят именно "класть".



tkekte said:


> how can you claim that something is "correct" or "incorrect"? Is it a revelation from god? Is it still incorrect even though most people speaking the language use it?
> 
> Whatever is spoken at a given moment is correct.


It's a demagogy. There are rules of the language fixed in dictionaries and recommended for natives and for learners.


----------



## cyanista

Tkekte, personal attacs will not bring you very far. You have no ground to claim I have a dogmatic point of view as I only outlined the existing situation not mentioning my personal views at all.

Whether you like it or not, the Russian language is codified and the rules are recorded in reference books and are taught in schools. "Correct" and "incorrect" are fuzzy notions in linguistics but "correct standard speech" is quite unambigious, I should hope. It refers to the codified литературный язык. If it didn't exist at all like you suggest every language would soon fall apart into many (sometimes even mutually incomprehensible) dialects and learning foreign languages would be impossible.

Класть is routinely used by real people even if you have a hard time believing it. It isn't used in your  environment, that's all.

Very many people are fond of calling such words illiterate because we were brought up within a prescriptivist tradition. It may last a very long time till Russian speakers become more tolerant to colloquial deviations from standard and until then every learner has a right to know that some words are widely disapproved of.




tkekte said:


> Dogmatism and hierarchism are far more ignorant in my opinion than saying ложу. It's as legitimate as anything else. And it's used more often than кладу by far. So how can you claim that something is "correct" or "incorrect"? Is it a revelation from god? Is it still incorrect even though most people speaking the language use it?
> 
> Whatever is spoken at a given moment is correct. If you lived in the the 19th century, some other elitist grammarian would be mouthfrothingly proving to you than when you write without a hard sign at the end of words and without the letter Yat, you are being illiterate. What would be your defense then?
> 
> Perhaps you should change your dogmatic worldview, and move on to _descriptive_ linguistics, instead of _proscriptive_?


----------



## Q-cumber

Ptak said:


> Сахар формально *класть* можно... если он, например, в кусочках.  Запросто.  Про такой сахар как раз говорят именно "класть".
> .



Точно. Я хотел было добавить про кусковой сахар, но поленился.


----------



## Kolan

*Сахар *можно *положить *в чай, неважно, кусками или ложкой. *Ложить *- нельзя. 

Очень рекомендую пересмотреть эпизод из "Доживём до понедельника", где молоденькая учительница начальных классов в учительской жалуется коллегам на своих учеников: "Я им говорю, не _ложьте_ книги в парты! А они _ложут_!"

Надо проследить за реакцией пожилого историка на эту тираду.


----------



## Ptak

Rodopea said:


> Како*в*о ваше мнение?


Сравни:
Как*о*в, каков*а*, каков*о*
и
Как*о*й, как*а*я, как*о*е.

_Как__ого_ is a genitive from какой and the first o is stressed: как*о*го (not каков*о*).


----------



## tkekte

Rodopea said:


> Здравствуйте,
> 
> Можете объяснить, пожалуйста, почему в первом случае используется В.п, а во втором - Р.п. Думаю, что для Levshachmatov это будет тоже интересно.
> 
> По-моему:
> 1. "молоко" и "сахар" -прямое дополнения. Действие падает возле них  В.п.
> 2. "молока" и "сахара" - не знаю. Может быть имеется в виду "часть целого".
> _Налить из всего молока, которое у меня есть в чайнике, некоторую часть _
> _???_


Yes, it's an interesting question. I kept thinking about it, but I don't know the answer either. 

It might depend on the type of sentence you use, and on the degree of definedness.

Я наливаю чай. - Я наливаю себе чай.
Я налил чай. Но... Я налил себе ча*я(/ю)*.
Налить тебе чая/ю?
Что вы хотите, чай или кофе? - Не хочу чая/й, хочу кофе. (Here I don't even know what case to use, maybe both are fine?)

Rgd. чая vs чаю what's the current literary norm? «Чаю» sounds old-fashioned to me, you can often see it in books, but not in speech.


----------



## Ptak

tkekte said:


> Rgd. чая vs чаю what's the current literary norm? «Чаю» sounds old-fashioned to me, you can often see it in books, but not in speech.


"Чаю" is quite often used in speech too.


----------



## levshachmatov

Спасибо всем за помощь в переводе. Я тот, который задал вопрос в начале всего этого. Я хотел бы объяснить, почему я пользовался р.П. (сахара, молока) после глагола "налить." Глагольная приставка "на" в русском языке часто требует родительного подежа, поскольку глаголы с такой приставкой часто говорят или носят в себе значение какого-то количества. Н.п - Мы набрали целого бушеля яблок. Студенты накупили книг о войне. Девочка нарвала цветов для мамы. (Исправьте меня, пожалцуйста, если ошибаюсь - я всё-таки только студент русского языка). Так что, я думал тут ситуация одна и та же, то есть в предложении "Я наливаю молока..." Я так и думал, что нужно использовать другой глагол для слово "сахар"; спасибо за подтверждения.


----------



## Kolan

levshachmatov said:


> Спасибо всем за помощь в переводе. Я тот, который задал вопрос в начале всего этого. Я хотел бы объяснить, почему я пользовался р.П. (сахара, молока) после глагола "налить." Глагольная приставка "на" в русском языке часто требует родительного падежа, поскольку глаголы с такой приставкой часто говорят или несут в себе значение какого-то количества. Например, Мы набрали целый бушель яблок. Студенты накупили книг о войне. Девочка нарвала цветов для мамы. (Исправьте меня, пожалуйста, если ошибаюсь - я, всё-таки, только студент, изучающий русский язык). Так что, я думал, тут ситуация одна и та же, то есть, в предложении "Я наливаю молоко..." Я так и думал, что нужно использовать другой глагол для слово "сахар"; спасибо за подтверждения.


С яблоками уже названо количество, поэтому оно в вин.п. ед.ч., а в род.п. мн.ч. ставится зависящее от него слово *яблок.*

В других примерах, где количество не указано, тоже используется род.п. мн.ч., подразумевается _полно_/_много_/_немного/мало/чуть-чуть_.


----------



## Ptak

levshachmatov said:


> Спасибо всем за помощь в переводе. Я тот, *кто* задал вопрос в начале всего этого. Я хотел бы объяснить, почему я *вос*пользовался р.п. (сахара, молока) после глагола "налить." Глагольная приставка "на" в русском языке часто требует родительного подежа, поскольку глаголы с такой приставкой часто говорят или *несут* в себе значение какого-то количества. Н.п - Мы набрали цел*ый* бушел*ь* яблок. Студенты накупили книг о войне. Девочка нарвала цветов для мамы. (Исправьте меня, пожал*у*йста, если ошибаюсь - я всё-таки только студент*, изучающий русский язык*). Так что_ я думал*,* тут ситуация одна и та же, то есть - *как* в предложении "Я наливаю молока..." Я так и думал, что нужно использовать другой глагол для слов*а* "сахар"; спасибо за подтверждения.


 


Kolan said:


> я_ всё-таки_ только студент
Click to expand...


----------

